# top command, what "uwait" state means?



## bdario58 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hello folks,
a couple of days ago I started a rclone command to syncronize data from my local system to Google Cloud Storage but the process is always in the UWAIT state while the value of the TIME and WCPU columns changes
this's the output of the top command:

PID      USERNAME    THR   PRI  NICE   SIZE      RES      STATE     C    TIME     WCPU    COMMAND
27848  root                17     25    0         995M   324M   uwait      3    31:51    2.41%     rclone

I would like to know what the state "uwait" means.
Can someone help me?
A thousand thanks.
Best regards.
Dario


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 16, 2022)

A process is a that moment sleeping or waiting on something to happen.


----------



## gpw928 (Jun 16, 2022)

Looks like it's waiting on a kernel mutex.


----------

